# Thanks SWOAPE



## ElectricHead (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks guys,
I had a good time at meeting. It is nice of you to let me attend. I did pick up some good info that I plan to put into action. I have been working on my stand and perusing APC for knowledge. Once I get my equipment I will be ready to do something good,bad,or ugly  

Robert


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It was nice to meet you Robert. Keep reading and ask questions! There are plenty of folks on APC (and a few on GCAS also) with a lot of knowledge that would be more than willing to help. 

Definately keep us posted on the tank's progress, with pics  There are a few members who may be doing some pruning in the very near future. I think they may have some plants available by the next meeting also. I may have some fast growers also but I have been phasing them out over the past few months. Never hurts to ask for starter plants and advice on equipment either...

Again, it was good to meet you and I hope to see you at future meetings!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Well I already have more hygro  I have a huge clump of java moss also. Will be awhile for more crypts as I only kept on baby from the lucens plant. I am also phasing out fast growers for more variety and hard to find plants. Wish I could have met you but there's always next meeting.


----------

